
12 steps to better code (Spolsky, 2000) - astdb
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html
======
flukus
Agile practices have made 6 and 7 (specs and schedules) largely irrelevant
where I've worked. 12 (hallway usability testing) always seems like a weird
one just to round out the numbers. 3 (daily builds) is probably too little
these days, it should be continuous integration.

The rest seem just as relevant as ever though, and often just as elusive.

